# Possible New Dragon Ball Game



## shyakugaun (Apr 12, 2013)

Namco Bandai Europe's official DBZ GAMES Facebook page announced that, if they reach 100k likes, they will reveal something...The Tagline they have been using is Conquer the world, There facebook page is region locked so only European fans can access it 

Here's a picture they've posted 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Sorry if old and you guys already knew!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't you dare toy with my emotions...

Don't ever post crap like this again.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 12, 2013)

huh ? lol bro help the cause and we can find out


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2013)

4 star ball.

I'm going to cry, man..


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2013)

Is it Budokai Tenkaichi 4?

If not, then I care even less.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 12, 2013)

4 star ball? Probably Pilaf.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Is it Budokai Tenkaichi 4?





Tenkaichi 3 was amazing.  RB2 was solid, but still inferior.  Ultimate was a massive step back, let's hope they've finally learned what works best.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 13, 2013)

I want shin budokai 3, burst limit 2, or budokai 4. Anything using an updated version of the original traditional fighting system of budokai games.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2013)

Budokai 4.

Fuck yes.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Apr 13, 2013)

As much as I'd like to hope it's BT4 or Budokai 4,


I'm gonna refrain myself from being too exited. Too bad they region locked that facebook page though


Also, insert generic

I want a new Dbz game besides Budokai or Tenkaichi! I'm getting tired of the same old crap! Lets try an adventure game for a change!
They need to stop making DBZ games it's milking the franchise!
Budokai>>>Tenkaichi!
Tenkaichi>>>>Budokai!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2013)

Even that is region locked??

Talk about


----------



## OS (Apr 13, 2013)

Why do people like Budokai over Tenkaichi?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 13, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Tenkaichi 3 was amazing.  RB2 was solid, but still inferior.  Ultimate was a massive step back, let's hope they've finally learned what works best.



i only played Tenkaich2 on the tenkaichi series  and it my favorite DBZ game.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 13, 2013)

I am sick of the Budokai, Budokai Tenkaichi and the Raging Blast series!! I want something fresh and new! Like an action adventure RPG game similar to the Legacy of Goku games for the GameBoy Advance, but this time made on a Console with Burst Limit (or ofcourse better) graphics!!

I hope that it is something new and not another fighting game


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 13, 2013)

Budokai Tenkaichi 4


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 13, 2013)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I am sick of the Budokai, Budokai Tenkaichi and the Raging Blast series!! I want something fresh and new! Like an action adventure RPG game similar to the Legacy of Goku games for the GameBoy Advance, but this time made on a Console with Burst Limit (or ofcourse better) graphics!!
> 
> I hope that it is something new and not another fighting game


loved legacy of Goku 1 and 2 and it had Bruce Faulconer music.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 13, 2013)

Give me a Legacy of Gohan.
and BT4.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2013)

Budokai Tenkaichi 4 please


----------



## Aeon (Apr 14, 2013)

I think I'll choose to remain skeptical for now about this possibly new game.


----------



## Mako (Apr 14, 2013)

Ugh, I hope so. I loved BT3.


----------

